# Basic "turnover" techniques.



## Archangel M (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking for a bit of guidance. What are some basic techniques to roll an opponent over onto his stomach for cuffing? For example, you are in the mount and want to roll the opponent over or you are in the guard and want to wind up in a rear mount. 

I realize that there is no 1 technique that will guarntee success, but for a very basic "nuts and bolts" training session for people with no MMA experience what could be suggested?


----------



## MattJ (Mar 19, 2008)

I am assuming you are not simply GnPing the guy to force him to turn over under you, LOL.  

You can try to isolate an arm and push it the across his chest, and drop your chest behind his elbow to pin the arm. Keeping weight on his arm, you feed your hand (ex: opponent's left arm is pinned, you feed your right arm) under his neck and grab the wrist of the pinned arm, pulling it under his neck as much as possible. Now you start to "ratchet" him over onto his side by pushing his elbow while pulling his wrist further underneath his neck.  Once you get him over, Grapevine to flatten him out, or S-mount if he doesn't go all the way over (keeping weight on his wrist).


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 19, 2008)

Just what Im looking for. 

Any others?


----------



## Archangel M (Mar 19, 2008)

Let me rephrase. If you had to reframe MMA/BJJ techniques so that the focus was to get an opponent into cuffing position vs. submission, what sort of techniques would you focus on?


----------



## tellner (Mar 19, 2008)

Use puff pastry.

Keep it cold right up until you add the filling.

Bake at 425.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 21, 2008)

MattJ said:


> I am assuming you are not simply GnPing the guy to force him to turn over under you, LOL.
> 
> You can try to isolate an arm and push it the across his chest, and drop your chest behind his elbow to pin the arm. Keeping weight on his arm, you feed your hand (ex: opponent's left arm is pinned, you feed your right arm) under his neck and grab the wrist of the pinned arm, pulling it under his neck as much as possible. Now you start to "ratchet" him over onto his side by pushing his elbow while pulling his wrist further underneath his neck. Once you get him over, Grapevine to flatten him out, or S-mount if he doesn't go all the way over (keeping weight on his wrist).


 
This would be an excellent technique to employ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You could employ the same technique from the crossbody by allowing them to turn away from you and then taking the arm by going underneath their head.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 21, 2008)

tellner said:


> Use puff pastry.
> 
> Keep it cold right up until you add the filling.
> 
> Bake at 425.


 
On the comedic side it is hard to argue with this as well.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 21, 2008)

tellner said:


> Use puff pastry.
> 
> Keep it cold right up until you add the filling.
> 
> Bake at 425.


 
I am confused, where are the spices for the pie after all we are trying to get it right.


----------



## mrhnau (Mar 21, 2008)

tellner said:


> Use puff pastry.
> 
> Keep it cold right up until you add the filling.
> 
> Bake at 425.



I was going to suggest using a spatula...


----------



## joemoplata (Apr 3, 2008)

MattJ said:


> I am assuming you are not simply GnPing the guy to force him to turn over under you, LOL.
> 
> You can try to isolate an arm and push it the across his chest, and drop your chest behind his elbow to pin the arm. Keeping weight on his arm, you feed your hand (ex: opponent's left arm is pinned, you feed your right arm) under his neck and grab the wrist of the pinned arm, pulling it under his neck as much as possible. Now you start to "ratchet" him over onto his side by pushing his elbow while pulling his wrist further underneath his neck. Once you get him over, Grapevine to flatten him out, or S-mount if he doesn't go all the way over (keeping weight on his wrist).


 
Yessir, this is a fantastic transition.  You can even come up once he's on his side and stick you knee in his ribs.  That's always fun.

From the guard, there are dozens of ways to end up on someones back but you can do essentially the same thing as described above.  From an open guard perspective, an arm drag is your best bet.


----------

